
Ask HN: Chrome is now borderline unusable for me due to lag. Anyone else? - arikr
I think this started about a month ago. This is on a 2019 Macbook Pro.<p>Get a beachball upon switching tabs that lasts 20+ seconds every 5 minutes or so.<p>Anyone else, or just me?
======
keshavit
Chrome has always felt slow to me. Firefox seems to be faster for me both on
my windows and linux computers, but it's still obviously slow as it is a
modern web browser. I'm looking into Surf, but I'm not sure how practical it
would be yet.

